# angiosarcoma



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a 10 year old Golden female. She is usually very healthy. Recently I had to go home to the UK for a month and she was looked after by my children (23 and 19).

When I came home she was lethargic and not her usual self. I put it down to being in the huff for me leaving her for so long.

But the next day I wasnt happy with how she was and took her to the vet.

He did blood tests and the result were that her red blood cells were low and her white blood cells were very high.

He did xrays and ultra sound and he said that her spleen was enlarged.
Also checking her urine, there was blood in the urine. He gave her pills to stop the blood.

The next day she was much better, but I took her back to the vet. He did blood tests again , and although the results were better they were still not in the area they should be.

He gave her antibiotic injections and more of the pills.

Today, she was terrible , could hardly walk, so her took her back to the vet again.

He said that he couldnt find any tumours or anything untoward in her spleen, but it was still enlarged. He said that it looks like she is bleeding out somewhere else, but doesnt know where.

He said that it might be angiosarcoma... and that has really scared me.


He asked me to leave her there, but I said I would take her home. SHe has been lying down sleeping for a few hours, and I asked her if she wanted to go outside for the toilet. WHen I helped her up she fell over and had a fit, her limbs went rigid, eyes rolling and drooling.

She is a very nervous dog and gets uptight when she cant see or feel me near her.

I dont want her to have an operation..... but of course I want her to get better.

Someone please help me. Any advise you could give me would be appreciated.

Thanks
Lucys Mum.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Will you have the spleen removed? Did your vet mention this as an option?

Keep in mind that while it is enlarged, it is pressing on everything else and causing her a lot of pain.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts Lucy's way.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I know nothing about this but am praying for your dear Lucy. My own golden is battling cancer.


----------



## davidmott (Aug 29, 2010)

err. sad!
is it possible to live w/o the spleen?
i thought it has to do with the immune system and such?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

davidmott said:


> err. sad!
> is it possible to live w/o the spleen?
> i thought it has to do with the immune system and such?


Yes. It is a standard treatment when dealing with cancer of the spleen (#1 cancer with goldens).


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I know nothing about you babies illness. But wanted you to know heartfelt thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Healing thoughts coming from our house. Although it's hard to have them away from home, she may need to be in the hospital to get whatever treatment is best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your sweetie*

Did the vet take xrays?
Our dog's tumor was revealed through xrays on this liver. He also had blood in his abdomen.
Can he remove her spleen?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind words.

Yes, my vet did take x rays, but can find nothing.

I could take her to the emergency hospital and perhaps get the spleen removed. But what would her quality of life be like then I wonder. I also hear it is a very difficult operation to perform.

She gets so uptight when she is in the vet... she has had two operations before, and the vet said she was so uptight they were worried about her.

She was able to stand by herself a couple of hours ago and went outside for the toilet.

She is still very aware of what is going on around her, and I think that is making it hard for her.. and me. 

She seems to have a look in her eyes as if to say what is happening to me??

Please pray for my baby. I will pray for all you others with sick goldens.

Lucys mum


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for this diagnosis. If you are considering removing the spleen, you could ask Hotel4Dogs what to expect. Her 12 year old, Toby, had his spleen removed if I remember correctly. He's still doing great. 

Discuss options for palliative care, if you decide not to do the surgery. There is a pain patch available and other medications that can make her life more comfortable until the end is near. 

So, so sorry that you're going through this. Praying for all of you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucys Mom

Rest assured we are praying for Lucy and you.
You can call the vet and ask questions about what you can and should do-that might be helpful.

I know that at least one persons Golden on here had their spleen removed and I think that it is Copper, CoppersMom is his Mom.
She might be able to give you some input on this.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry...
I started a GRF Prayer List recently and will put Lucy on it if you'd like.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Lucy's Mom - sorry, I have no experience with what you're describing...but wanted you to know that I am sending good thoughts her way. I hope they can figure out what is causing all the issues and decide on the appropriate course of action. That may involve you leaving her there for a couple of hours. I know it is not pleasant, and she gets stressed - but it might be the only way to diagnose her condition.
I hope it all works out and that you have many more years with your best friend. 

All the best to you and dear Lucy - Kim


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. I may be wrong but is angiosarcoma the same as hemangiosarcoma, just showing in the heart first?

I think the best way to determine heart tumors is an echocardiogram/sonogram to check things out. If it's in the lungs an x-ray may be better to detect tumors there.

My almost 13 yo golden was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma, had a splenectomy and lived for 3 months post diagnosis (intravenous chemotherapy). He had many good days. He recovered faster from his splenectomy than we imagined.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I could take her to the emergency hospital and perhaps get the spleen removed. But what would her quality of life be like then I wonder. I also hear it is a very difficult operation to perform.


I don't know if it is a difficult operation to perform... our vet made it sound like it was routine for them, but the problem is the recovery rate afterwards - especially if they find cancerous cells. If they find cancer in the spleen, it has likely already spread to the rest of the dog's body. 

And like any surgery, there is a danger of blood clots. Our guy died from a blood clot after the surgery - but he was a little older than your girl. 

I do suggest getting her to an emergancy vet and getting a second opinion, ultrasound, and get her on pain meds. And discussing your options with that vet. 

With our guy he was in so much pain that last evening. But he was able to get up and walk around. He even wagged his tail and greeted the vets and techs he knew all his life. 

The problem is if you wait any longer, then you risk the spleen rupturing. And that is a horrific ordeal to go through. That is how we lost another golden.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just thought of something... 

We had an 8 year old St. Bernard (their life expectancy is 6-8 years) come into our hospital. We performed an ultrasound and found a mass on the spleen. The veterinary specialist thought more likely than not, it was cancerous. The owners opted for surgery and removal of the spleen. There was NO cancer. The spleen was necrotic and disgusting and we removed it. So in this case, they were wrong! The dog is still going strong 4 months post-op.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucy's Mom

Bumping this topic up. I would get Lucy to the emergency hospital.
When they thought our Snobear had hemiangiosarcoma from the Xrays they saw something near his liver the only way to tell for sure was to do exploratory surgery. When they said there was a tumor on or near his liver and 90% sure it was cancer, we decided to let him to in peace.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I pm'd you but will add pertinent info here.

Copper had his spleen removed in February 2009. Two tumors were revealed in it during an ultrasound for an inaccurate liver blood test. A repeat ultrasound 2 months later reavealed they were growing, but they were not bleeding.
During the surgery they also found a tumor that had perforated his stomach wall. They also removed a very large lipoma from alongside his penis since the incision (VERY large incision) was in that area.

Before he had the splenectomy, he had an ultrasound of his heart and lungs to see if there were tumors there since with him being a Golden hemangiosarcoma was suspected and if it had spread he would not have had the surgery. He was in good health and showed no signs of a problem.

His tumors were all benign as amazing as that is. His quality of life is still quite good. We went on a 3 mile rail ride 3 weeks after surgery. He now has mobility problems now due to age, but no major problems related to the spleen removal.

He felt good enough to break out of the kennel and take a little walk around the clinic the day after surgery. He honestly walked gingerly for a few days, but in less than a week he acted like nothing had happened.

He is a rescue so his age is unknown, but he is probably about 12 so was probably about 10 when he had the surgery.

Hotel4dogs Toby had his spleen removed over 3 years ago I believe and Maggie1951's Megs had her spleen removed and her death 3 years later was not related to that. The quality of life is still quite nice without a spleen. Copper gets skin infections frequently and Hotel4dogs's Toby has demodetic mange that is probably related to the lack of a spleen.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there,

First thank you all for being so kind. I am crying as I type this. I am taking lucy to the emergency vet tomorrow morning. Reading all your posts you have given me hope. Tonight when she had the seizure I thought it was all over.

I will keep you all posted as how Lucy gets on. 

Copper , Toby......... and all other sick babies..... be well.

Lucys Mum


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying the emergency vet can help Lucy.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Saying prayers for Lucy....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have no experience with this but please know you and Lucy are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know when they first brought up removing copper's spleen I was worried because he was "old". They said "Honey, most of our surgery is on old dogs and we know what to do". 

He was showing no clinical signs of illness at the time. The tumors were found accidentally. His internal specialist did say that if I waited too long and they ruptured the surgery would be a lot riskier and harder on him due to the internal bleeding.

I would recommend additional diagnostics if they are available since they can give you and the vet a much more accurate picture of what you are dealing with.

You and Lucy will be in my thoughts and prayers. I know how hard this is for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LucysMom*

LucysMom

We will all be praying for Lucy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You do need to get her to the Vet as soon as you can. If she is bleeding out, it can kill her. May times the spleen will have a hematoma, this is not cancer, but can cause the spleen to rupture. Once it is removed, she should recover, but it needs to be done ASAP before she goes into shock. We will be praying for the both of you.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Morning all,

Lucy slept for about 3 hours last night although be it fitfully. She got up and went for a pee and then came in and ate her breakfast. After breakfast she said she wanted to go and do her business, which I might add was a good one.

SHe seems to be happy enough and not in any pain.

Another 2 hours and I will leave to go to the vet. Hopefully I wont have to leave her there. They have a room that the owner can stay in if she has to have an operation.

Thanks again for all your advice, kind words and prayers. Will keep you informed of her progress.

Love to all Goldens and their people.

Lucys Mum


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I really hope your angel makes out well today at the vet's. I will definitely keep her in my thoughts and I will look forward to an update.
I am glad to read she seemed a little better this morning...
All the best to you and Lucy! - Kim


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope you get a good diagnosis and prognosis from the vet.

I'm glad to hear she was feeling better and her "business was a good one".


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry I just now saw this thread.
I will send prayers and good thoughts for your dear girl.
My Toby had his spleen out 4 years ago. While the surgery is major, the dogs really recover fast and within a very short time it was as if it hadn't happened at all. His quality of life without the spleen has been excellent.
There are a few problems; we fight demodex mange because of the lack of immune system without the spleen. But otherwise, you'd never know he is missing it.
We were one of the lucky ones; my Toby did not have cancer. I pray your Lucy doesn't, either.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucy's Mom

Praying for Lucy and you. So glad you are taking her to the vet now!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Prayers for Lucy from Gunner and me!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am praying for Lucy that they can find the problem and fix it for her. If it is a tumor on her spleen and everything else is clean on her xrays, I would ask them to remove her spleen. They can live without it as you can see from hotel4dogs and Coppersmom. We are praying for her here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoping to hear good news when you return from the vet.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*From Lucy to Lucy - Surgery to remove the spleen*

My Charlie had his spleen removed 5 years ago, after an ultrasound showed it to be very enlarged and at risk of rupture. The surgery was very hard on my boy and it took him a long time to recover. Pain control is essential and really must not be optional. The years since then have been very good and with minimal health problems. Charlie is now past 12 and has the challenges that come with his age

Holding you and your Lucy in my thoughts and prayers. Please put your hands where she hurts. It will make a difference.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there to all you beautiful golden people.

I, my daughter, my son and most of all Lucy have had a very very traumatic day.

This morning Lucy was fine did her usual things... got up, went for a tinkle , came back , then had breakfast , then went to do her number 2's. So far so good I thought!

At 8am this morning we all piled into the car to go to the emergency vet for basically a second opinion on what her regular vet said.

The vet said they would have to keep her in over night and do tests on her. I said that I was not leaving her. So they agreed to do the tests there and then. Bloods, echo, x ray.

They came back and said they found shadows in her spleen, and that it had to be operated on to see what it was.

They also found that her heart was terribly enlarged and that due to that and her age there might be a chance that she wouldnt make it through the surgery.

I asked if I didnt have the operation today what would happen? They told me that the spleen would burst , her anemia would get worse and she would be in quite alot of pain.

I kind of thought that that was more or less it.. and I wanted to take her home. If she was going to die I wanted her to go in her own home surrounded with the people that she loves and that love her... Not on an operating table scared and alone.

My daughter wanted her to have the operation to at least give her a chance.

We went back in to speak to the vet a couple of times and asked him lots of questions. In the end I told him exactly what we both thought. He said. that Lucy is very strong, but her heart is a problem but it was too early to give up on her yet.

Those words made me decide, also I was thinking about all the advice you golden people gave me.

So she had emergency surgery. We sat in the waiting room while it was being done, and 2 hours later they came out and said..... The operation is over and it was a success.

OMG!! The tears started all over again.. this time with joy!!

They took her spleen which had alerady ruptured, probably causing the seizure she had last night. They showed me pictures of what they had taken from her.. it was awful!! The poor darling... also they took 1.5 litres of blood from her stomach!!!

They said that had I left it any later it would have been too late.. The other problem was that Lucy's blood type is - .. 70percent of dogs in Japan are +. They said that they only had one doner and it was a small dog!! So if they need a transfusion later it might have been difficult. But they were doing the operation when her anemia was still in the operable stage!

She has to take medicine from now on for her heart.. It is an age thing I think... the blood going in is fine, but the pump is not strong enough to be pumping it all out again.

They have sent the spleen and a part of her liver away for a biopsy and I have to go back next week. I am praying that it is not cancer.

But for the moment she is home with me.. She is a little disorientated, and hungry it seems, but the docs said nothing until 3am (its 9.45pm now).

She also has a tube in her nose for oxygen which she has to have for a couple of days.

Thank you , thank you , thank you for all your kind words, prayers and advice.

I will keep you posted on how she is doing.

Now I think it is time for Mum to try and have a little nap while my daughter is watching her for me.

Lucys Mum
xxxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucy's Mom

So glad that Lucy had the surgery and is home with Mom. Mom needs to take a nap.
Praying for good results from the biopsy and that Lucy will recover quickly.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so happy Lucy did well with the surgery.

I hope and pray the biospies come back clean. She really can do well without her spleen.

My first rescue was quite old (14?) and had an enlarged heart. He did quite well with that too so there is hope on that front as well.

Don't feed her too early since she might very well be nauseated and throwing up would be hard on her system. I had to feed Copper boiled boneless chicken breast and rice for a week after his surgery, but that might have been because he had his stomach tunor removed too. It would probably still be good for Lucy to be on a bland diet for a week to give her time to recover. Copper was on pain medication for about a week after.

I am sorry GoldenGirl's Charlie had such a difficulty time recovering. Copper did not and I hope Lucy bounces back as quickly.

Big hugs to all of you. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers all day.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What a difficult night for you. Wishing you lots of positive thoughts for a quick recovery and a benign biopsy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, Lucy is amazing. With a ruptured spleen and bleeding I'm amazed she even ate that morning. I am so happy Lucy made it through surgery and is home with you. Will pray for a quick recovery and good biopsy results.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel so great after reading your update! We've all been praying for so many pups on the forum lately, and the fact that Lucy came out of the surgery so well gave me tears of joy! I am glad you opted to do the surgery, but understand how it would have been a difficult decision. I am so glad so many others were able to advise you that our dogs often do well without their spleens! 
I hope she has a speedy recovery and of course will continue to pray that the biopsies come back free of cancer.
It's time for you all to get some much needed rest. All the best to Lucy during her recovery - she sounds like an amazing girl (and she obviously has a wonderful pack looking after her!)

Best wishes - Kim


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Lucy came thru the surgery so well. My Beau had heart problems and with meds lived 3 years with no problems from it. I will keep Lucy in my prayers that the tests come clean from cancer and she will recover from the surgery. Give her a big hug and kiss for being so brave.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping for prayers for Lucy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

More prayers for Lucy from all of us !! My Kay Cee Ann had her spleen removed, it had ruptured too, at age 12. She lived to 15 without any problems. It was not cancer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Lucy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just saw this thread. So happy that Lucy got through her surgery in good shape, and hoping the biopsies both come back negative. Lucy is in good hands.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you got the spleen out and I'm praying for a benign diagnosis. Two angels on this forum (Hotel4Dogs and Copper's Mom) helped me sort through all of my fears after our Barkley's splenectomy. They kept on telling me his recovery would be surprisingly fast......and they were absolutely correct. I will pray for the same type of recovery for your girl. While we received a hemangiosarcoma diagnosis, the extra 3 months we had with him after the surgery were fabulous.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so very happy that Lucy made it through the surgery okay and is back home with you!!! I will continue to send good thoughts and prayers that the biopsy is fine. 
You acted just in time, and saved her life. What a wonderful day for you, and for her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for the sweet comments DallasGold. Hotel4Dogs sure held my hand when Copper had his out in 02/2009.

I checked and copper was out on the trail again 16 days after surgery and did absolutely fine. I am almost certain his surgery was 02/04 and this picture is from 02/25 and 02/21. 

Very fast recovery - especially for an older dog. I hope Lucy recovers just as fast and just as well.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry you girl is so sick. And yes. I have ready of many dogs having spleen removed due to autoimmune hemolytic anemia.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm happy to hear the surgery went well. 

Hemopet here in California is a canine blood bank and they send blood worldwide. I hope Lucy would not need a transfusion but just in case you may want to have your vet check. All the dogs used to donate blood are universal donors.

Here's the link.

Hemopet Blood Bank, Products


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Lucy is doing well after her surgery. I hope her recovery is uneventful and quick...and that she has many more days ahead of her to spend with her family.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Morning to all you wonderful golden people.

Lucy is awake this morning and has had her breakfast and has done her business.

She had a fitfull sleep and is and has been rather restless, but I suppose that is only to be expected.

I took her off the oxygen last night as she started to sneeze alot. Not from a cold but I think the pipe in her nose is bothering her. I have put her back on again this morning.

The pain patch should kick in this afternoon, in the meantime she has pills to take.

I cant see any difference in her anemic levels yet.. ie eyes and gums are still very pale.

Thank you all again for your encouragement and kind words and prayers. Also thank you for your link on the worldwide blood bank. 

Lucys mum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LucysMom*

LucysMom

Lucy and you are in our prayers!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've added Lucy to our GRF Prayer list, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you Paula , it is much appreciated. 

Lucys Mum


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I'm so glad the worst is over for you and your girl  and the operation was successful and uneventful. Hopefully each day, each 24 hours you will see some improvement...
It just so darn hard to see our canine friends struggling in any way what-so-ever!!! 

Multiple prayers and positive thought for both of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Bumping up for prayers for Lucy and her Mom.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi to all you wonderful golden people.

Lucy seems to be getting along better. Today she was still unsettled.. she would sleep for 20 minutes and then get up and just stand or walk back and forward. It is still very very hot here so she cant go out during the day, just for a quick tinkle and then back in again.

But tonight she has slept from 7.30 until 11.45 pm and is still sleeping... I am hoping that is a good sign.

My daughter and I managed shifts sleeping so that we managed to get through the day.

Lucy is still on oxygen... did your dogs get oxygen too?

Hopefully tomorrow will be another step in the right direction, and then she has a check up at the vets on Monday to see how things are going.

Praying for good biopsy reports and praying for all other goldens and their people who are having problems yesterday, today, tomorrow and every day.

Love from Lucy and her Mum


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kisses to Lucy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I somehow didn't see this thread until today - I read all the way through, and was so happy when I read the operation was a success. I can well understand YOUR tears - my eyes welled up when I read it, too.

Continued healing to Lucy.. she's lucky to have such a loving family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Bumping up for Lucy.

Lucy's Mom had a question about oxygen on previous page, for those who's dogs have had this surgery.

Hi to all you wonderful golden people.

Lucy seems to be getting along better. Today she was still unsettled.. she would sleep for 20 minutes and then get up and just stand or walk back and forward. It is still very very hot here so she cant go out during the day, just for a quick tinkle and then back in again.

But tonight she has slept from 7.30 until 11.45 pm and is still sleeping... I am hoping that is a good sign.

My daughter and I managed shifts sleeping so that we managed to get through the day.

*Lucy is still on oxygen... did your dogs get oxygen too?*Hopefully tomorrow will be another step in the right direction, and then she has a check up at the vets on Monday to see how things are going.

Praying for good biopsy reports and praying for all other goldens and their people who are having problems yesterday, today, tomorrow and every day.

Love from Lucy and her Mum


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper had to stay at the clinic after his surgery. He had the surgery on Wednesday and didn't come home until Friday evening. I only went to see him once since it unsettled him (which is not his usual reaction) and they unfhooked him from everything and brought him to me in an exam room. So I don't know if he was on oxygen, but I doubt it since I was not charged for it.

It is probably a difference in treatment by your vet. If the hose is bothering her you could call and ask if it is still necessary. It might also be to help her out since she is anemic. Copper's spleen was removed before it ruptured so he was not anemic.

I hope your sweet girl continues to improve today.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Kay Cee stayed in the hospital too, so I don't know if she was on oxygen. I did go and visit a couple times a day and she wasn't on it while I visited. Glad to hear Lucy is doing better!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Morning to all you beautiful Golden people,

Lucy slept well yesterday evening and last night... last night she (and I) got 3 hours straight. Before she went to bed I took her out for her business and I am very happy with the colour and the amount.

She has had her breakfast and eats like she hasnt been fed in weeks.

Thanks for your input about the oxygen. They said she has to keep it in until her anemia goes... which i really hope does as there are no blood doners for her out there.

Anyway heres hoping today is better than yesterday.

Sending love and prayers to all the sick Goldens in the world.. and of course to all of you who are helping me through this.

Love... Lucy and her Mum


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing well!
My Toby did not have anemia, so he was not on oxygen.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending you hugs and prayers for a total recovery. :smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Praying Lucy is doing well.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Update 

Hi to all you wonderful Golden people.

Just an update on how Lucy is doing.

Lucy is eating fine and doing her business even better than she was before her operation.

Last night she slept for about 3 hours straight. But this morning was very restless, crying and padding about the room.

She was to have her post op check at 10.am this morning, but when I felt her tummy it seemed to be a little swollen again, so I phoned the vet and told them that I was a little worried and would be up earlier.

Lucy absolutely hates the vets surgery, especially that one as she knows that when she goes there something always seems to happen. Once she was having problems and the vet said she had fluid on her ovaries and would have to have all her ladies things removed. That time she had to stay in overnight.

The next time was.... we found a huge lump on the side of her neck.. again an operation, but the boipsy came back negative... The vet said it looked like she had given herself a huge knock on her neck and her body was sending fatty substences to cover for the damage.

Anyway this time... they took her in to have blood taken. When they took her away, I stayed and watched through the window.. it was taking 3 vets to control her, so I just opened the door and went in and held her and she was fine.

Before her operation her blood percentage was 22 percent ( 20 or lower and it is in the critical stage)... this time when they checked it was 28 percent. It has increased by 6 percent!!!! YAY!!!!!

He said that the fluid on her tummy was nothing to worry about.

She is now lying down and relaxing, the first time she has relaxed all day.

So we have to go for the results of the biopsys on Saturday.... I am hoping and praying that everything will be alright.

Thanks again for all your kisses, prayers and kind words.:--heart:

I am also sending out love and kisses to all you kind people and to all the Goldens that are in pain yesterday, today, tomorrow and always.

Lucy and her Mum.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like things are improving slowly but surely with Lucy. Keeping her in my prayers for a good report on Saturday. Give her a big hug and kiss from me and my boys.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

Glad to hear Lucy is doing better and prayers coming her way!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Lucy's anemia is improving.

I hope she continues to improve from her surgery and her biopsies come back benign. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.:crossfing

do you have a picture? I sure would love to see one.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad to read her surgery went well and her anemia is improving. Praying for a bengn test result!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Morning to all you beautiful Golden people.

Lucy had another good night.

I posted some pictures, but don't know if I have done it right or not.

Love to all

Lucy and her Mum


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Lucy had another good night. 
I'm off to see some pictures of her I hope.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I checked out Lucy's pictures in her album.

What a sweetheart she is. big hugs to all of you and give her a smooch for me.:smooch:


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi to all you wonderful Golden people,

Well its the 4th day after Lucy's surgery.

She seemed to be doing well.....

Today was my first day back at work and had to leave her with my daughter.

I told Lucy Mummy was just going to work and would be back soon.

She knows these words, but with me being away for 5 weeks over summer I think it brought back the memories of me being away for a long time.

When I got back from work Lucy was so excited to see me.. she seemed like her old self again.

Someone came to the door to deliver something and when I looked back at Lucy.... there was a pool of blood on the floor!!!

Me and my daughter hurriedly got all her stuff together and rushed off to the emergency vet.

They did blood tests and said that everything was coming along fine.

I think that she got herself so excited that fluid mixed with blood was coming through her wound.

It has stopped now... thankfully. She is lying here beside me

She has huge bruises on either side of her wound, and I must have asked about 3 times ... Is that normal?!! The vet assured me that it was nothing to worry about.

She got 1 extra pill to take once a day. SHe is totally relaxed now.

When she is relaxed.. I am relaxed... When I am relaxed... she is relaxed.

Long may we relax!!

Thank you all for all your kind words, prayers and encouragement.

It is you people that are keeping me going.

I have just started being able to look at other posts from other members about their babies troubles and it makes me feel so sad.

Reading about all the poor babies that need adoption... I hope and pray that they all find a loving home.

Wishing you and your golden babies health and happiness... yesterday, today, tomorrow and always.

Love Lucy and her Mum


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so happy for you, that she's doing so well after her surgery. I have to admit, I had forgotten to check back here to see how she was doing. I hope she continues to improve, without setbacks, so that you can both relax.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Lucy is doing well! I will send good thoughts and prayers that her biopsy comes back benign.
I had forgotten until you mentioned it, but when my Toby had his spleen out he had lots of draining of fluid mixed with blood for quite a while. I'll bet that's what you saw on the floor.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hotel4dogs

Thank you for that. You eased my mind a little. xx


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just reading this entire thread, don't know how I missed it! My thoughts and prayers are with you, Lucy and your family. Praying for a complete recovery, and a playful Lucy in your future. Positive thought that all biopsies come back good! Give her a big hug from me, she is a beauty!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper did not have blood/fluid drain, but I did when I had my thyroid out. I had a large lump on one side of my neck and it was pretty awful when it drained. I also was bruised halfway down my chest and Copper had bruising all up and down his abdomen. it cleared up in about a week. So I think the bruising is pretty common. Mine didn't hurt at all and Copper didn't act like he hurt much. I hope the same is true for your girl.
I'll see if I can find a picture of his incision and will post it for you.

I was just telling another member yesterday that my mood definitely is related to how Copper is doing. I am glad you and Lucy are able to relax together.

I hope today is even better and she continues to do so well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

Praying for Lucy and you!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so encouraged that Lucy is continuing to improve and that you're all getting some much needed relaxation in. It's a very stressful time to have a sick doggie and I am so glad things are going in the right direction.
Continued prayers for your lovely Lucy. I am going to go now and hunt down her pictures as I would love to see your lovely girl!

All the best - Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Praying for Lucy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking back on my Beau's surgery for his bloat. He had a long incision almost completely down his whole belly. His stomach was all bruised and I remember him having blood and fluid on his incision too. And calling the vet several times and asking if it was normal or did I need to bring him back in. I worried about everything like you are doing so I know what you are going thru. Give Miss Lucy a big kiss.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi to all you beautiful Golden people and your babies.

I took Lucy to the vet yesterday after seeing the blood on the floor. The vet took blood samples again. And she said that Lucys blood percentage was 1 percent less than the day before, but that is normal.. 

She gave us a different medicine and told us to give it to her with her regular medicine only once a day.

I did! But at night... I really thought that that was the end... she was restless and seemed that she was going to be sick. I took her outside for some air and she wanted to go for a walk.... I watched her walking and she seemed to be walking funny. She did her business and it was lovely, not runny, or a funny colour.

After that... my daughter and I sat up all night with her thinking that she wasnt going to make it.

But today she seems to be OK... So I reckon the medicine she got yesterday didnt agree with her.!! I am not giving it to her today!!

She has to have special food until her stitches come out... They have told me to feed her Hill's P/d 300g a day.

But what do you suggest I give her after that? She needs something with iron and protein.

I have been reading up on what some of you give your darlings, but in Japan.. it might be difficult to get what I have been reading about. But if you can come up with something that might be good for her.. you can be assured I will get it!!!

Japan is still not that animal friendly as yet!! In fact sometimes I think they are not really all that people friendly either.

Anyway, it is my daughters shift for sleeping in a bed, so I am going to doze beside my girl on the sofa.

Thank you all , and praying for health and happiness to all of you and your babies, yesterday, today, tomorrow and always.

Love Lucy and her Mum.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I haven't been posting much in your thread but you've been in my prayers and thoughts.

As far as something for Lucy with iron (and B vitamins) one of our vets suggested a liquid made by Pfizer named Pet Tinic. Our vet had a supply but I ordered mine through Amazon.com. I'm not sure whether you can find it in Japan but our Barkley loved it and once we started it his hematocrit levels went back to normal almost immediately. Here is a link at Amazon:







Amazon.com: Pet-Tinic (4 oz) by Pfizer: Home & Garden

As far as the incisions being bloody and bruised. Barkley had a lot of bruising after his splenectomy and his incisions were very bloody looking, but he never "leaked" (for lack of a better term). We were taking him to the clinic (less than a mile away) every other day for hematocrit and other rechecks and every time our vets would check them and tell us there were normal. We were very religious about keeping an e-collar on him to prevent his ever-curious nose/mouth from the incisions and maybe that helped. Our vets gave me horror stories about dogs licking or trying to chew at the surgical staples with disastrous consequences.

Continued prayers and positive thoughts are being sent from here to your family.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold

Thank you , I just looked it up on a japanese site and I have found it. Have already pressed the button to buy. Hopefully it will be delivered tomorrow or the next day.

Love Lucy and her Mum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucy's Mom

Glad to hear that Lucy seems a little bit better today!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope the pet tinic perks Miss Lucy up.

I'm sorry she had a bad night, but so glad she is doing better. Is she on any pain medication? I'll have to see if I have the records, but I know Copper was on some for a week at least.

Copper did walk quite gingerly for at least 5 days after his surgery. His incision went from the base of his penis all the way to his breastbone. Some of that might have been to remove the lipoma rather than the spleen though. He was also yellowish from the iodine wash they used on him as well as the bruising so it was pretty nasty looking.

I hope every day, every minute brings improvement to your girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I hope the pet tinic perks Miss Lucy up.
> 
> I'm sorry she had a bad night, but so glad she is doing better. Is she on any pain medication? I'll have to see if I have the records, but I know Copper was on some for a week at least.
> 
> ...


Barkley's incision wasn't that long. It stopped right before his "privates". He was ready to go for his normal walks the day he got home, but we held him back per veterinary instructions. That goofball tried every trick in the book to extend his walks including stopping and refusing to move, refusing to turn when we guided him back home, holding himself so we would walk him further (he figured that out almost immediately). Barkley loved his walks, about as much as he loved us! He was yellow, purple, blue, red and it looked awful but he healed up and got the stitches/staples out early.

Luci's Mom: I hope the Pet Tinic does the trick. Barkley was 59 pounds and he was prescribed .5 ml of it (the bottle lasted a week). I tried to just squirt it in his mouth with a needless syringe but he preferred it poured on top of his food. Since the base is corn syrup it also encouraged him to eat and gain weight too.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Lucy's Mom, I'm sorry to have missed this thread until now. I'm so thankful Lucy made it through her splenectomy okay. I'll add her to my prayers that she continues to improve and her anemia becomes less of a problem.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope Lucy had the Barkley incision then.

Copper's was probably so large because they removed a large lipoma from alongside his penis. It sure did look like they had stapled his tootle on.

I hope Lucy bounces back in no time!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Praying for Lucy.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello to all you wonderful Golden people.

We took Lucy for a walk last night about 12pm... she did her business and then wanted to walk, and walk and walk. We went around the block... which is quite some distance for someone who has just had major surgery!! Then I had to tease her with her favourite snack to go home. 

But then she had another restless night... I am beginning to think that it is the heart pills. 

But..... today.... she actually climbed the stairs to come and see me in bed. That is the first time she has been upstairs since Thursday of last week.

During the day she sleeps alot. But at night she has me worried lots. Last night I sat next to her till about 3am before she finally settled down and got to sleep. I had to get up again at 5 to go to work.. ugh!! 

But lets hope she is over the worst and the biopsy will come back clean.

We are taking her to her favourite place (the park) for some fresh air and a short walk. Just waiting for the heat of the day to go down a bit.

Just noticed that when we turn off the oxygen for a while.. thats when she starts panting and yawning and licking her paws.

So although the vet said that it is alright to take her off the oxygen, I dont think it is a good idea to suddenly stop! I think she will have to be weened off it slowly. 

Heres hoping she has a better night tonight. 

Wishing health and happiness to all doggies and their mummies and daddies... yesterday, today, tomorrow and always.

Love Lucy and her Mum


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Lucy continues to want to walk and get back to her normal life. Our vet discouraged stair climbing until the staples/stitches came out for fear he would stretch the incision too much. We tried to prevent this by putting barriers at the foot of the staircase, but all he did was use his e-collar'd head to move them and venture upstairs anyway, proud as punch. he thought it was a game! After a few days of trying to stifle walking too far one of his vets told us that since his hct had improved to low normal we could walk a little further but keep it close to home in case we had an emergency of some sort. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that you receive a good report on the biopsy. Is it due any day now?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold

Thank you. I too have put stuff infront of the stairs so that she cant get up. Yes her biopsy results come out tomorrow.

Praying that everything is alright.

Lucy had a great night last night.. never woke up once.

I hope that is a good sign.

Love Lucy and her Mum


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so happy Lucy had a good night!
It sure sounds like she is doing well with her recovery.:
I hope and pray her biospies are benign.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Glad that Lucy had a good night last night and praying for one tonight, too.
Praying for good biopsy results tomorrow!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll check your thread first thing tomorrow (my time) for word on Lucy's biopsy. Fingers crossed it is benign. I hope you had a good day today and she sleeps well tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Lucy had a good night and we will pray for good news on the biopsy tomorrow. But I have a good feeling about it. Keeping fingers and paws crossed here in Florida.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Praying for benign results tomorrow on your sweet Lucy's biopsies. I have just returned home from a week in FL. at my friends house, and completely read through Lucy's thread. That is so wonderful, that the surgery went well, and I will be praying tonight for your beautiful girl to have a clear report tomorrow. I so hope all of you are able to get some much needed rest tonight. Sleep well, and I will be checking on your sweet girl tomorrow.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi to all you beautiful golden people.

I am late writing a post today as I have taken the courage to read all of Debles and Selka's story. I have been in floods of tears.

Lucy had a good night. Last night was the first night that she slept right the way through.

I and my daughter took her to the park yesterday once the heat had gone out of the day. She was like a puppy again!!

She rolled over and over and over and absolutely had a great time.

We made sure that all her wound was covered and put the e-collar on her so she wouldnt pull out the stiches that were holding in the oxygen pipe.

The stitches held.... the pipe didnt... she pulled it clean out of her nose.

We were so worried about it, but the vet has said before that she didnt really need oxygen anymore... but if we needed it..they would give us an oxygen cup to put over her muzzle.

It seems that taking out the oxygen helped her!! She slept all night and today when I came back from work.. she seemed just like her old self again.

I looked at her gums a few minutes ago and they look nice and pink again, so perhaps her anemia has gotten a bit better.

Heres hoping and praying for good results tomorrow.

Wishing health and happiness to all doggies and there people, yesterday, today, tomorrow and always.

Lucy and her Mum.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I haven't checked back in with Lucy recently. So glad to hear that she had a great day and slept well too. It sounds like she's on the road to recovery. I will keep my fingers crossed that her test results come back negative.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Lucy had a good day and suffered no ill effects from removing the oxygen tube.

I hope and pray her biospies are benign!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So glad Lucy had a good night. I have been following this thread and wishing for strength for your Lucy every day. Thinking positive thoughts for a benign biopsy report. You are such a good mom for your dear Lucy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying for good results tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucy sounds like she is ready for normal life! Hooray! I'm keeping the fingers crossed for a good histopathology report.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

So glad that Lucy had a good night!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

update.

Hi all,

Well Lucy and I are just back from the vet.

He gave us the good news first... her blood percentage and her recovery from surgery is coming along just fine.

Next... the bad news..... Lucy has hemangiosarcoma. It was detected in her spleen but not in her liver. He said that as they got most it. They were hoping that it has not yet spread to the other parts of her body.

She has to go back to get her stitches out next Saturday and they will decide what kind of treatment to go with.

I thought I had cried all my tears for Selka and Morgan, but no! I was very brave in the vet and didnt cry, I was so surprised at myself. But now I am at home the tears are flowing.

What can I expect from now on. I need to know so that I can be prepared.

My daughter and I are trying to be with her 24 hours a day on a shift basis. But there will be times when it is just not possible.

My daughter is even talking about taking a break from her Uni so that she can be with Lucy all the time. It is not possible for me to take time off from work as I am the only wage earner in the house.

My biggest fear is that Lucy will be in pain. Or that she will be alone when she passes.

What do I do now? I need to know what will happen.

Lucy and her Mum


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, I hesitate to post here but I have been through this. First, our golden, Jake, had his spleen removed and it did not affect his quality of life for the time we had him after the surgery. He lived another 2 years but he did not have hemangiosarcoma. I made sure to give him quality food and I added vit. C to his diet. Our Petey had hemangiosarcoma, which we knew nothing about until the tumor ruptured. He had his spleen out and did really well for a short time after his surgery. We did lose him about 2 weeks later. Now having said that your little angel did not have a ruptured tumor so that is much better. How long do you have--no one knows. I would just love her, take the best care you can, enjoy every moment you have and watch her carefully. Your vet will have the best prediction as to how long you have and what you should do. Trust me you will know and I doubt she will be alone. God Bless you and your Lucy. I still miss my Petey even though it has been 5 years since we lost him.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

One more thing. If chemo is suggested ask every possible question you can. Will it lengthened her life, will her quality of life be good or bad, how much times would the treatment give her. Once you have all your answers then decide what you think is best for her and you. I have done chemo (many years ago so it might be better now) and personally I won't do it again BUT that is a very personal decision.
Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your dog has hemangiosarcoma. I know how terrible you must feel as I recently learned my dog has cancer. My heart was so heavy when I learned that my dog was sick.
I don't have any experience with the type of cancer your dog has I just wanted to tell you I will keep you and Lucy in my thoughts.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If she recovers well from the surgery, you should have a good (quality of life wise) 60 -90 days. I think they sometimes get longer with chemo, but I have not gone that route. She should actually feel better now that her spleen is out. Hemangio is a horrible cancer that is taking so many of our precious babies. I just lost my JOY to it in June. It was nothing you did, there is nothing you could have done to stop it. Just enjoy the time you have left and try and take care of yourselves. There are many of us who have dealt with this here, we will be here for you now. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

First, I'm very sorry and sad to read Lucy was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. It's a devastating diagnosis and my heart aches for you, having been through it earlier this year with our beloved Barkley. I was hoping she was one of the lucky dogs without a HSA diagnosis.

Barkley was our second dog diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. Our first didn't make it off the table during his spelenectomy because the surgeon felt it was so far advanced he would not survive the week. He suggested and we agreed to not wake him up from the surgery. We got lucky with Barkley, got the spleen out and the surgeon did not see any further evidence of spread other than 2 spots removed from his omentum. We were given 3 options: compassionate care, with a prognosis of 2 weeks to 2 months, oral chemotherapy pills called metronomic therapy that would give us 4 to 6 months possibly, or intravenous chemotherapy that could give him up to a year, if we were lucky. After a lot of heartache and a lot of research, tears and another consultation with his surgeon, we decided to go down the full chemotherapy route on a trial basis. We tried one course and had the option of switching to the oral chemotherapy if the side effects were too much. He sailed through it and I wondered if they forgot to give him the drugs! So we kept up through all 5 treatments. 

Unfortunately, an anal growth was also discovered during this time and we were told it was most likely cancer. Then during his last few weeks on chemotherapy his nose started bleeding and we were told it might be an independent nasal carcinoma. We chose not to pursue diagnosis because the treatment protocols for those things were so different than the treatment for hemangiosarcoma. The cards were definitely stacked against our sweet boy.

Barkley sailed through his chemotherapy with absolutely no nasty side effects from the drugs--just some hyperpigmentation and towards the end, decreased cardio capacity. His lack of a spleen caused him to suffer from increased allergies but we were handling that pretty well. He had a great quality of life until the nosebleeding started and his hct counts decreased. Then unexpectedly he tore his cruciate ligament in one leg and things nosedived from there. When his other cruciate tore (we suspected) and the bleeding got more profuse with plummeting hct levels, we knew it was time to release him. 

We got 107 beautiful days post diagnosis with our boy, days I will always cherish, all but the last few with a dog who relished life and was happy and active. 

There is also the holistic option that can be used independently or in conjunction with conventional treatments, but if you choose the chemotherapy route, make sure you coordinate it with your vet. We went with conventional treatment, with the exception of one chinese herb called Yunnan Paiyao, that helped us some with Barkley's bleeding. You can get it online (Amazon.com) but Barkley's acupuncture vet actually prescribed it for us at his last treatment before starting chemo.

If you go to the cancer section of this forum you can read several threads of dogs diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma, including Barkley. 

Please feel free to send me a private message if you think I can answer any questions for you. Deciding on which treatment option to pursue is excrutiating and very confusing. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Give Lucy a big hug from her friends in Dallas.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and Lucy. I don't have any experience with this type of cancer but I did want to send you, your daughter and Lucy much strength and hugs.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello to all you wonderful golden people 

Thank you for your good wishes and your advice.

After coming back from the vets today, Lucy had a sleep after her harrowing experience at the vet. Although I laughed as this time she quite happily trotted through to the surgery for her blood tests.

We took her to the park, where she just loves to be and she had a great time rolling over and over in the park. Me and my daughter took lots of pictures and lots of videos.. I have posted a couple of new pics to my gallery.

Before we went to the park.. I took her to her regular vet to tell him of the outcome of the biopsy. He had said that he thought it might be hemangio on the thursday when she last went to visit him. I knew he was telling me that that was more or less it and just to let her do what she wanted.. if she wanted to walk , let her walk, if she wanted to sleep let her sleep.

But on the thursday she had the seizure... so on the friday morning, as you know I took her up to the emergency vet and had to have her spleen removed.

My daughter phoned him while Lucy was in surgery to tell him what had happened and she said that he didnt seem very pleased.

But anyway, I thought it best to give him an update.

When I went up today he was quite cold but after asking his advice about chemo he kind of came round a bit and told me that it was my decision, but it probably wouldnt prolong Lucys life by much if at all.

I asked him if when the time came and Lucy was in pain would he come to the house , and he said he would. But hopefully I wont have to make that phone call.. Hopefully she will go peacefully in her sleep.

Anyway, it looks like her play in the park has tired her out and she is sleeping peacefully.

I dont know how I am feeling just now, I feel quite calm just now, but then I just start crying uncontrollably.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for us all.

Wishing love, health and happiness to all goldens, yesterday, today, tomorrow and always.

Lucy and her Mum.. and her big sister (my daughter)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Praying for Lucy, you and your daughter.

We put our Snobear to sleep on March 27, 2010, after they did exploratory surgery and found that it was 90% chance Snobear had hemangiosarcoma and there was a big tumor on the liver the size of a grapefruit and spots on the other lobe. 

Our vets had said if it was on the spleen and it could be removed there was more chance, but on the liver was bad. We chose to send Snobear to the Rainbow Bridge while he was still under anethesia. They let us be with him as they euthanized him.

Hopefully your vet got it all or most of it. It is never easy to lose them, whether you are there and have to make the decision to euthanize or are not there. I've never experienced anything but us having to make the decision to euthanize.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I will hold Lucy and your family in prayer. You have much support here with people who have walked this road. Enjoy each moment, just as Lucy does and know we are here for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Bumping up for Lucy and her Mom.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was praying for better news. My heart hurts for you and your daughter for what the vet has told you with the cancer. Cancer has been taking too many of our sweet pups lately and it scares me every day that one of mine will get it. I have included this picture from your album because I love your Lucy. We will keep your Lucy and family in our prayers for you to have a long time with your sweet girl.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello to all,

Lucy has had another couple of good nights... infact she seems to be good most of the time apart from lack of energy. Do you think that is due to the lack of a spleen or to the disease?

She eats and does her business just fine.

I took her to the park yesterday and she wanted to walk and walk, but I limited her as she gets real tired.

Today is another day and I am off to work soon, but my daughter will be here with her all day.

Wishing health and happiness to all goldens and their people today, yesterday, tomorrow and always.

Lucy and her Mum


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We noticed Barkley's energy and activity returned after his splenectomy. Two GRF'ers suggested it might be because the spleen was causing him issues and once it was removed he was feeling so much better. I bet the same is true of Lucy. I'm glad you are having good days and keeping her from tiring too much.

Did your vet suggest you check her gums daily? They should be a nice healthy pink color. If you check and they look lighter or pale it could be she is having an internal bleeding episode. In that case you might want to call or visit the vet for a hematocrit check. 

Prayers are coming your way from Dallas. I hope Lucy has a wonderful week (and you too!).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thoughts and prayers coming to you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All my best.... think of it this way, even though there is a chance that cancer will creep back into her other organs... you bought yourself more time with your beautiful dog and she is comfortable right now. 

When we had surgery done on our Danny, the vet told us that at the most we were buying ourselves 6 more months with him. And given the choice between saying goodbye to him that night or having 6 more months to say goodbye... there was no hesitation when we opted for surgery. 

Give her lots of love and spoiling - no matter how long she decides to stay. 

And I hope she stays with you a good couple years.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry I have missed this thread the last few days and missed your sad news. I am so very sorry. I am praying you have many wonderful days with Lucy. She is so beautiful. My heart goes out to you... believe me I so know how painful this is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Praying for Lucy-hoping she and you are doing well today.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Lucy's diagnosis. I have lost 2 goldens to this cancer. I pray Lucy has many good days with you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thinking of Lucy, you and your daughter today.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi to all you wonderful golden people

Well... today is the first time I have smiled for over a week.

Suddenly Lucy decided she wanted to play with her toy.. shaking it about and throwing it around.

I have uploaded new pics of Lucy smiling.

Please take a look.

Wishing for health and happiness to all golden sweethearts... yesterday, today, tomorrow and always.

Lucy and her Mum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmom*

So glad Lucy wanted to play with her toy and I'm going to look at her pictures.
Give her a BIG KISS and HUG for me!!

WOW! LUCY is a beauty! Wonderful pictures!!

HERE ARE SOME OF LUCY'S PICTURES:


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you Karen

I have been trying to do that.. post pictures on the thread page , but didnt know how to do it.

Lucy and her mum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LucysMum*

Lucy'smum

I right clicked on your picture, chose save as, saved to my desktop
and then typed a post, arrowed down to Manage Attachments, went to the picture on Desktop and chose open and then upload and then hit the Submit Reply button.

Does that make sense?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you Karen... 

I am not very computer illiterate. xx


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Lucy has had another good day. I am beginning to think (and hope) the vet has made a mistake.

She is playing with her toys and seems quite well. Maybe it is the pet tinic I have been giving her, or perhaps all the extra love and attention she has been getting.

Especially all the cyber love and kisses she has been getting. 

Thank you all... keep them coming.

Wishing you all health and happiness... yesterday, today, tomorrow and always.

Lucy and her mum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmum*

Lucysmom

I am so glad that Lucy is doing well and happy!!!

If you ever need help posting a picture just email me.
I struggled so much in the beginning!
[email protected]


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I have continued this thread in the cancer section 

Hopefully I will get some good advice from you all.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Karen

I managed to do it... thank you for helping me. xx









Lucys mum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucy's Mom

So glad you were able to post the picture.

I saw your note about moving this thread to the cancer section.

Be sure to check here everyday too, as people might still post here.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lucy is BEAUTIFUL. Such a lovely face.

Give her a big hug and kiss for me.:smooch:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lucy is so beautiful - love her pink collar. Please give her sugar face a healing kiss from me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucy is beautiful. Sending lots of prayers for her continued good health from here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy is such a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

What a sweet, sweet angel. Well wishes coming your way. Take care.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Just checking in to see how Lucy is doing. I know there is another thread about her but I'll be darned if I can find it. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

C's Mum

Thank you for checking in about Lucy.

She seems to be happy enough, although yesterday she gave me a scare. Panting and not settling, kicking out her back legs when she was sleeping.

I phoned the vet because I thought she was in pain, and was going to go and get some pain killers for her, but he said that they would do more harm than good at this moment in her life. We have to make a decision whether to do the chemo or not on Saturday.

I have another post in Chemo... to do or not. It is in the cancer section.

I hesitated to post there as some how seeing it in that section seemed to make it real.

I suppose I am in the denial stage, and yesterday also the anger stage.

Love to you and yours.

Lucys mum


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I totally understand the phases you are going through. Even though Selka was terminal with chemo being no help. I am still in denial and angry my boy is not here.
Cherish every moment. 
I don't understand why Lucy can't have pain meds if she is in pain.. but I'm not a vet.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Debles,

Thank you.

Just read about your soon to be new addition to your family, Sasha.

Wasn't Selka a clever boy. He knew how much he was loved and what a good home he was a part of.

He obviously wanted Sasha to be a part of that love too. 

Wishing all good things to you and yours.

Lucysmum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

Checking in on Lucy and you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Bumping up for Lucy.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Karen... thanks for checking in on us.

Lucy is keeping strong. She is much stronger than me.

But I soooo appreciate everyones love and prayers. 

Keep us in your thoughts.

xxx


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

She is my friend, my partner, my defender, my dog. I am her life, her love, her leader. She will be mine, faithful and true,to the last beat of her heart. And I will be hers, faithful and true, to the last beat of mine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

WHAT A GORGEOUS pic of you and Lucy
and I LOVE THE SAYING underneath it-
how beautiful!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Love the pictures, thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucy is so beautiful. You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful picture and beautiful saying!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much. Your words mean so much to us.

xxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmum*

Lucysmum

Great job with Lucy's signature picture and saying!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

All thanks to you Karen. xx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmom*

LucysMom

Praying you and Lucy have a beautiful day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

Just checking in on you and Lucy. Prayers continuing!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for you and Lucy. Sorry I haven't been around much.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope Lucy and you are doing well. Give her a big kiss from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Bumping up for Lucy and her Mom!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucy is continuing to have good days... so good infact that I still dont want to believe that she is sick.

Thanks to all for your hugs and kisses.

Here are some of todays smiles.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She looks great-what sweet girl she is!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Lucy is just too sweet!! Pray she continues to have many good days.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Those pictures of Lucy did make me smile. She is such a sweet girl. Wishing her the best.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha - love the jacket pic of Lucy. Kisses to her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lucy is such a pretty girl and so tolerant.

I hope you continue to have wonderful days together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

Lucy is just stunning and very photogenic!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*lUCYSMOM*

LUCYSMOM:

Checking in on you and Lucy!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for checking up on us... it really means alot.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers every day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

Praying everyday!!


----------

